# welchen Fischgreifer ?



## sebastian (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Bin jetzt überzeugt das so ein Fischgreifer fürs Spinnangeln für mich das Beste ist, ich lande meine Hechte immer mit so einem Karpfenkescher das die Schleimhaut nicht verletzt wird, naja und dann nacher die 2 drillige vom berkley wobbler raus welcher noch die super scharfen Haken hat auauau :c 

so jetzt is die Frage wo krieg ich so ein Teil am billigsten und was is denn da so am Besten, vielleicht gleich mit Waage drauf, analog oder digital is mir schnurz wobei mir analog lieber wäre, die zeigen ja mit der Zeit mehr an wenn die Feder hin is  :q .

Also Sebi needs help  drehend gelagert wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht ..


Askari Katalog hab ich leider keinen und 150 Euro für so einen Boga greifer sind mir zu viel  |rolleyes


----------



## Flash217 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Jep an so einem Teil hab ich auch Interesse. Nen gescheiten Kescher kann ich nicht unterbringen wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad fahre und da wär sowas schon ideal! Wär nett wenn ihr auch Modelle ohne Wage auflisten könntet. Die kann ich Notfalls noch seperat mitnehmen und muss deswegen nich extra 50 Euro draufzahlen! 

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## sebastian (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Mir gehts nicht ums fahrrad sondern um meine Finger  ich lass meine Sachen immer am Wasser und fahr dann mim Moped *yippie*


----------



## Rheincamper (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Hallo Sebastian ,

kann man diese Fischgreifer ( z.B. von Berkeley ) , kostet bei Fachversand Stollwerk , 19,95 Euro 30 cm lang , 24,95 Euro 70 cm lang , 69,95 30 cm inclusive Digitalwaage , eigentlich außer beim Hechtfischen auch für alle anderen Fische verwenden ? ;+ 

Wenn schon Kescherersatz dann sollte er auch universal einsetzbar sein.
Was mache ich sonst , wenn statt des erhofften Hechtes ein ordentlicher Barsch oder Zander anbeisst ? |kopfkrat 

Wer hat denn schon Erfahrungen mit Fischgreifern beim Spinnfischen gemacht ?

Gruß ,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## Uwe_H (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Ich habe den Rapala Lock'n Grip. Ist ohne Waage und für ca €30 zu haben...

Macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck und ist leider noch jungfräulich...aber hoffentlich nicht mehr lange...


----------



## sebastian (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

hat der 70cm berkley einen drehbaren kopf ?


----------



## Rheincamper (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Nein , leider nicht !


Bei Berkley ist nur bei dem teuren Greifer mit Waage der Zangenmechanismus drehbar.
Denke das ist kein schlechtes Argument für das 70,- Euro Teil.
Eine Digitalwaage kostet alleine ja auch um die 40,-

Gruß,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## sebastian (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

egal mal schaun wo ich den billig krieg ich glaub das sind mir meiner finger wert  !!!!!

DANKE FÜR DIE ANTWORTEN !!!!!


----------



## Bruno (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Hallo,

schau mal hier in meiner Antwort nach, den habe ich auch:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36680

Ist technisch sehr gut und preiswert. Also nichts anderes.

Grüße aus Berlin und Petri
Bruno


----------



## sebastian (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

und wie is das wenn ich drück geht er zu oder muss ich los lassen das er zu geht oder wie funzt das ? is der griff gut also das der fisch auch dran bleibt !


----------



## banditz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

ich will hier keine werbung machen aber schau doch einfach mal bei E-Bay nach.
ich hab nen 30er Berkley für 14,95 per sofortkauf erworben 



bis denne 
             Banditz


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Also, den 30er hab ich, den 70er hätte ich gerne.
Das Teil ist für Dorsche vom Boot sehr gut.

R.R. #h


----------



## sebastian (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

ich brauch unbedingt den 70er ! mehr wär noch besser naja aber 70 geht für die meisten Stellen eh schon !
Danke für den Ebay Tipp !
gibts bei ebay nur für den normalpreis den 70er  #c


----------



## taildancer (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Du angelst doch meist vom ufer?
ich glaub da sind die fischgreifer nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Greg (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Ich hatte schon alle möglichen. Den von Berkley fand ich am schlechtesten.Mal bog er bei einem kleinen FIsch auf.Dann griff er nicht sicher. Ich würde daher immer zu den teueren aber weitaus besseren (nach meinen Test) Rapala Modellen  und dem klassischen Boga Grip (auch mein Favourit ) greifen.

Mittlerweile halte ich von den Dingern aber gar nicht mehr so viel.Ich habe schon gesehen wie sie Fische schwer und irreversibel verletzten. Deswegen benutze ich zu  Recht lip grips ,wenn der Fisch entnohmen werden soll.Also benutzte ich sie fast gar nicht.

Handlandung ist und  bleibt das sicherste und beste. Außerdem garantiert das Billigste!


cu


----------



## sebastian (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

ja ok aber ich will nicht 30 Minuten die sch**ss haken aus dem Netz fummeln, und wenn ich so runterschaut bei uns sind die meisten Uferkanten sicher so 50cm - 100cm hoch und so lang is meine Hand nicht hrhrhr


----------



## Nick_A (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Der Berkley ist für den Preis schon gar nicht schlecht :m...allerdings sollte der Fisch dann ziemlich "ausgedrillt" sein.

Wenn die (Raub-)fische nämlich noch "voll im Saft" steht, dann versucht er sich zu drehen ... und entweder kommt er dann los oder aber (wenn er groß ist) dreht er sich so kraftvoll, daß der Greifer kaputt geht ! 

Dies ist mir in den USA mit einem Hai passiert, der partout nicht ruhigbleiben wollte und da hat es dann plötzlich *"PENG"* gemacht :c



			
				Greg schrieb:
			
		

> Handlandung ist und  bleibt das sicherste und beste. Außerdem garantiert das Billigste!



Hi Greg #h

also "am Billigsten" ist die Handlandung definitiv ...geht aber nicht unbedingt mit jedem Fisch...einen Hai oder aber "giftige"/sehr stachelige Fische fasse ich sehr ungern mit nackten Patschepfoten an  :q

Muß Dir aber zustimmen...der Rapalla gefällt mir ebenfalls einiges besser! :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## fischerheinrich (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Hallo,


also, ich glaube im Magazin Raubfisch sind die Fischgreifer vor ca. 6 Monaten etwas unter die Räder gekommen, insbesondere die, die keinen drehbaren Kopf haben.
Ich glaube auch, das die Fischgreifer den Fisch nicht sicher halten, ihn nicht unerheblich verletzen können und darüber hinaus gar nicht zur Anwendung kommen können, wenn der Fisch das Maul nicht aufsperrt.
Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.

Auch wenn es etwas brutal aussieht: Ich verwende ein Gaff und glaube, wenn er richtig eingesetzt wird, verletzt er den Fisch deutlich weniger als ein Kescher.
Das Maul bei Fischen ist recht unempfindlich, die Schleimhaut dageben ist sehr empfindlich.
Ich gaffe mit meinem sehr scharfen Gaff immer direkt unterhalb der Maulspitze, ziehe den Gaffhaken durchs Maul wieder raus und kann dann den so gelandeten Fisch meistens vom Haken lösen, ohne das der Fisch irgendetwas (Kescher, Ufersand, Hände etc.) berührt. Ein schonenderes Zurücksetzen ist sonst nur per Handlandung möglich. Der Fisch kann am Gaffhaken problemlos gehalten werden und als einzige Verletzung hat der Fisch ein kleines Loch im unempfindlichen Bereich des Mauls.
Auch wenn die Fische verwertet werden sollen, spricht einiges fürs Gaff: er ist robust, immer einsatzbereit und nie zu klein.
Ich glaube, er kann eine bessere Alternative zum Fischgreifer sein.


----------



## Greg (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Ich benutze Gaffs genau so wenig wie Fischgreifer. Nur,dass ich Gaffs noch mehr ablehne.

Ich habe schon oft Fische gesehen die  an der Einstichstelle völlig entzündet waren.Oft waren die Fische schon verendet und im ganzen Kopf befand sich eitriger Ausfluss!


Gaff- nein Danke!


Gut sicher für den Menschen ist die Handlandung nicht immer 

Ich habe auch noch grauenvolle Erinnerungen als ich einen skipjack landen wollte (nicht ganz ausgedrillt 2 Hakenspitzen tief in der Hand) und beim HEcht habe ich Anfangs auch öfters daneben gegriffen.Aber das lernt man schon.


cu


----------



## sebastian (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

hrhrhr *beikescherbleibundhoffdasderHechtbeideHakennimmt*


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: welchen Fischgreifer ?*

Ist die Verwendung eines Gaffs in NRW nicht mittlerweile sogar verboten ?


----------

